# Greystone Mansion. LSYS Haunt Soundtrack.



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

This is in a sense a "offical walkthrough" through our Haunt "Greystone Mansion" It is true we have been inspired, by the Haunted Mansion and we use alot of things from it, but we put our own spin on it.

I STRONGLY ADVISE LISTENING TO THIS ON SPEAKERS. Headphones may KILL you.

The Scenes:



The Foyer. (Organ shall be playing in the front, as the guests enter and pass by Lon and Boris, two talking skulls who taunt them at the entrance. Sadly Lon and Boris are not on the soundtrack.)



The Gallery : As the ghost host speaks, lighting flashes and then we see the shadow of the hanging corpse of our ghost host.. then the lights darken and we are ushered to.



The Clock Hall. : As the guide tellls a few short stories as the clock strikes midnight... or is it thirteen?



Madame Leota's Seance: The Seance is given, while objects float and shadows flit around the room.



The "Stairs" on the way to the attic..



The Attic: A ghostly bride floats... her heart glowing in her chest, as she speaks to you.



The Graveyard: A ghostly karaoke party..



The Exit: You recieve your bags of candy on the way out..






http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/3/17/896747/LSYS Haunt Soundtrack (Offical Mix).mp3


----------

